# Better To Drive Drunk Than On Cell Phone?!?



## mugsy27 (Jul 5, 2006)

> They studied 40 volunteers who used a driving simulator four times — while undistracted, using a handheld cell phone, using a hands-free cell phone and while intoxicated to a 0.08 percent blood-alcohol level — the average legal level of impairment in the United States — after drinking vodka and orange juice. Three study participants rear-ended the simulated car in front of them. All were talking on cellphones and none was drunk, the researchers said.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13621877/?GT1=8307


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for this link. I can't even begin to tell you how annoying & pissed off I get with MORONS AND IDIOTS talking on the phone while driving. I mean really, if you have even one working brain cell, how could you not see that this is distractive.

Personally, over the last few years I've lost count of the times I've nearly been broadsided, head-to-head hit, you-get-the-drift, by the CELL PHONE MORONS.

Whether it be on the road, in the parking lot, in the supermarket, whatever - DO THE WORLD A FAVOR & GET ORGANIZED OR GET A LIFE. I'm 50 years old, & somehow I managed to have a fabulous childhood, teenage-hood, & adult-hood without CELL PHONES. 

Yes, my husband & I do currently have cellphones. We got them about 4 years ago only because we moved to a rural area & have older vehicles. In the 4 years we've owned them, we've only used them to call AAA or the electric or phone companies when power has been out. I don't need to take "pictures" from my phone. Nor do I need to receIve "text messages" from my favorite TV programs. I personally believe that those that do are "pod people" - LOL!!!!

Frankly, I really don't understand all this cell-phone idiocy. Just something else draining consumer resources for no good reason.


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2006)

Well now lets know blame the cell phones for peoples idiocity. Cell phones can be a very valuable tool. Like you mentioned Breezy, you used it to call AAA. They also come in handy from numerous other reasons. 

We had friends driving to our house for the first time. They got lost. They were able to call us from the car (the passenger called, not the driver) and we were able to direct then to our house. Without the cell phone that probably would have added an extra hour or more onto their trip, not to mention the frustration factor.

I was driving once and saw a drunk driver in front of me. He was weaving all over the place and speeding up and slowing down. It was just a matter of time before he crashed. I was able to use my cell phone to call the police and they got him off the road.

I was in the supermarket and my wife realized we needed something that was not on my list. She was able to call me to have me pick it up instead of waiting for me to get home then sending me out again.

These are just a few of the many many reason that cell phones are a great thing and not.

Oh Breezy, you said you have no need to take a picture on your cell phone. Next time you are in a car accident (hopefully never) a cell phone camera comes in very handy for taking photos of the damage as well as the surrounding area. This can really be useful in court.

There is nothing idiotic about cell phones, it is the way people use them that is idiotic. 

This article does not surprise me at all. People who talk on their cell phones while driving are just asking to get into an accident.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2006)

I have to say I am with you on this one GB. People should be more careful how they use them, but they very definitely have a place. 

When I was in an accident I was able to phone Ken and let him know why I was late and that I was OK. He would have been very worried otherwise as I was working an evening shift that night. Its also been a great comfort to me to have when I am travelling on the highways with just my girls. Good to know help is just a couple of keystrokes away.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Uh, guys - take a deep intelligence breath here - I (normally as anyone else would) have a problem with using your frickin cell phone on the road. All you need to do is PULL OVER TO THE SIDE OF THE ROAD WHILE USING IT.

I will continue to misunderstand why this is such a problem.  And frankly, unless you or your passenger are bleeding to death, I don't understand why this is such a problem.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 5, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Thanks for this link. I can't even begin to tell you how annoying & pissed off I get with MORONS AND IDIOTS ....


 
... right, you are absolutely right , and it has nothing to do with cell phones, it's them Morons and Idiots that simply do not know how to drive.


----------



## mish (Jul 5, 2006)

Mugs, thanks for bringing safe driving to everyone's attention... simulated or un-simulated, orange juice or no orange juice, distraction or no distraction, cell phones or no cell phones, lighting up a cig or changing the radio station, once you get behind the wheel, the focus should be on driving - being aware and alert!  Operating a motor vehicle is a privilage, not an office or a time for multi-tasking.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> There is nothing idiotic about cell phones, it is the way people use them that is idiotic.


 
This pretty much sums it up. 

Actually, it's not the cell phones OR the people. It's the cars. Cars should be banned.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but on my route home there is no "side of the road" to pull off onto.  There's hardly room for the cars to drive.  While I can't for the life of me figure out just why so many people are driving and talking, or shopping and talking, or talking in restaurants or stores, but I do occasionally use mine, and I have a Bluetooth device so that I'm not handling a phone while driving.  Mind you, I have an 800 minute plan and I probably use no more than 30-60 minutes a month on average, but I like to have it there.  I was rear ended (by someone NOT on a phone) and I used it.  I had a Dr's office call me while I was grocery shopping on Monday afternoon to last-minute cancel my appointment for this morning, before they closed for the holiday.  And I had some rude person butt in as I was talking so I could move out of his way - no doubt someone who has a problem with cell phones, but *could not possibly* walk around me (and there was room - they were just being an a$$).  I am not inconsiderate, but have just about had it up to here with people telling me what I can and cannot do to please them.  

On the anti-cell phone front, however, I saw a motorcyclist using a cell phone the other day.  It looked pretty tricky.

BC


----------



## mish (Jul 5, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Uh, guys - take a deep intelligence breath here - I (normally as anyone else would) have a problem with using your frickin cell phone on the road. All you need to do is PULL OVER TO THE SIDE OF THE ROAD WHILE USING IT.
> 
> I will continue to misunderstand why this is such a problem. And frankly, unless you or your passenger are bleeding to death, I don't understand why this is such a problem.


 
BC, With all due respect, your posts are too filled with rage, for me. I think one can exchange ideas/feelings here without 'frickin' remarks and bleeding to death.  I would be equally concerned about road rage.


----------



## licia (Jul 5, 2006)

I've seen people going down the road doing all sorts of things, holding a doggie or kitty in their lap, putting on makeup, lighting their cigarettes, yelling at the kids in the back seat, doing all of the above and talking on the phone. Common sense doesn't seem to be a commodity that is used by much of the populace these days. My dh was rear-ended by a girl talking on her phone, but we've been hit by other people before and after phones were in wide use - people just not paying attention to what is important. I keep my phone with me for my convenience and people who call me know I will call back when I get to a safe place to return the call.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Ironchef - was that supposed to be funny? 

And BlueCat - How did you manage to survive before cell phones became so popular. I guess you would have died without all the information you were able to gather while you were driving. And able to gather it without endangering other drivers.

Sorry - but I will NEVER EVER condone cell-phone use except for emergencyeis. It's idiocy in its highest form. I mean, good Lord, you can't have a conversation at home with your friends?? You can't figure out what to buy at the store before you leave home?? 

Someone please tell me how I managed to grow up without a cell phone?? I must have been really deprived.


----------



## mish (Jul 5, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Ironchef - was that supposed to be funny?
> 
> And BlueCat - How did you manage to survive before cell phones became so popular. I guess you would have died without all the information you were able to gather while you were driving. And able to gather it without endangering other drivers.
> 
> ...


 
Lady, you're out of control!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Mish - I apologize if my comments offended you, but trust me - no road rage here.  "Road Rage" is something I definitely am more than opposed to - regardless of the reason.  While I never use my cell phone unless my car is out of order, I don't inflict my feelings on other drivers.  What would be the point?

If you feel that drivers should be able to chat on the phone while they're driving & put other drivers in jeopardy, that's certainly your right.  This is America.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 5, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Ironchef - was that supposed to be funny?
> 
> And BlueCat - How did you manage to survive before cell phones became so popular. I guess you would have died without all the information you were able to gather while you were driving. And able to gather it without endangering other drivers.
> 
> ...



you are an older person and admitted you are from a rural area...not everyone shares you're same tree of thinking

ive been using cell phones since i was 15 years old and come from an urban area.....im 25 now and still use them

cell phones are not idiotic...that is a a VERY strange comment...just how rural are you?

driving while using a cell phone is dangerous, period....but the rest of the things you are saying are just strange


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Mylegsbig - I am 50. And somehow I've managed to live an unbelievably fantastic & wonderful life without the use of a cell phone for the entirety of that life until 2 years ago. Go figure. I only use my cell phone for car/household emergencies. Go figure.

If you can't function without speaking to someone on a telephone every 10 minutes, then, quite frankly, you need to re-examine what's important to you.  I managed an entire Manhattan Import/Export company without the use of a cell phone. Go figuire. Duh.


----------



## mish (Jul 5, 2006)

Bottom line re Better to drive drunk than on a cell phone -- either way, you kill someone, and you will be held accountable.

I don't appreciate the 'morons' remark and angry responses to every post, BC.  Get a punching bag!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Mish - I NEVER said that it was better to drive drunk than on a cell phone.  NEVER.  That's a blatant lie.  And I never would say such a thing.  EVER.    

And I won't retract the "moron" statement for those people who feel it's necessary to talk on their cell-phones without pulling over.  And that excuse about no place to pull over is ridiculous.  At some point - whether you're in city or country - there's a place to pull over.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 5, 2006)

You have more rage than most drivers, BreezyCooking.  I wouldn't want to be as happy as you.

BC


----------



## amber (Jul 5, 2006)

I briefly hear this story on the news today too.  Obviously it's best to pull over when you talk on the phone, or let the passenger answer your phone for you.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 5, 2006)

We have been debating this issue all day........I personally think it is a toss up...either way, does that mean the penalties will be the same as if it were a DUI?


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 5, 2006)

The difference, however, is that if you're drunk, you're drunk.  Believe it or not, I agree that too many people talk too much on their cell phones, but it's not illegal to do so, so what kind of penalties are they proposing for doing something that's not illegal?

BC


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sure the powers that be will come up with some as soon as some moron talking on their stupid cell phone runs a red light & kills someone.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe it illegal in alot of states to drive and talk on cell phone,I have a trac phone pay as you go as it does not work in the middle of nowhere where I live but its a comfort to have when I drive long distances in case I run into some sort of trouble and its great at the store if someone has a last minute request as the trip to town is 45 miles away and to the next town which has alot  better groceries is 65 miles one way.


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Mylegsbig - I am 50. And somehow I've managed to live an unbelievably fantastic & wonderful life without the use of a cell phone for the entirety of that life until 2 years ago. Go figure. I only use my cell phone for car/household emergencies. Go figure.


A cell phone is a convenience. No one is saying you can't live your life without one. You can live without electricity, running water, TV, radio, cars, internet, computers, etc., but just because you use those conveniences does not make you a moron. 



			
				BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> If you can't function without speaking to someone on a telephone every 10 minutes, then, quite frankly, you need to re-examine what's important to you.  I managed an entire Manhattan Import/Export company without the use of a cell phone. Go figuire. Duh.


Ummmm I have had a cell phone for many many years. So has everyone I know. NONE of us spend much time on it. We use it when we need to and it has made life that much easier, not to mention safer. 

BC you might want to consider opening your mind a little bit. You just may see that these newfangled devices are not the devil you make them out to be and the people who use them can be just as intelligent as you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

GB - you raise many good points, & I really do apologize if I've ruffled feathers - really.  That wasn't my intention.

My point is is that there is no reason why someone can't pull over to the side of the road or move to a safe/unobtrusive space to take/make these apparently constant calls.  I'm sorry, but unless you're calling an ambulance, there's no way someone can convince me that there's no way they can find a convenient space to pull over & make/take a call.

In the supermarket, high-scale restaurants, & - dangerously - on the road, people are always on the friggin phone.  How, exactly, did they exist without it?


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 5, 2006)

It is illegal in Chicago, and also in the nearby town of Naperville, IL to talk on a cell phone while driving. It is not illegal to talk using a handsfree device. I certainly agree with that, and use a handsfree device when I'm in the car, whether I'm in those cities or not. It's much safer. And as I said, but Breezy refused to acknowledge, I don't use my cell much, so would not die a million deaths without it, but I have a right to use one and some narrow minded bully is not going to intimidate me into not using it with their mean spiritedness.

BC


----------



## auntdot (Jul 5, 2006)

We have cell phones for safety only.

At least for me the distractions of dialing, and maintaining a converstaion on the phone, make me a dangerous driver.

Have driven behind, and next to, too many drivers who are swerving, having trouble mergind on a highway, and just not driving properly while on the phone to think I could do better than they could.

And so I always find a place to pull over if I have to make a cell call on the road.

I do not want to live the rest of my life thinking I could not have killed someone had I only been paying full attention to the road.


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2006)

I agree with you Breezy. There are very few good reasons that someone would need to be on the phone while driving. I would feel much safer if people waited until they were not driving to make or take that call.

That being said I have to confess that I do use my phone when driving. I generally try not to, but if and when my wife/parents/brother call then I need to answer to make sure everything is OK. I try to be as careful as I can and I feel I do a very good job of it. I do understand that it is not really the smartest thing to do though.

Quite honestly though, I find an iPod to be a MUCH bigger distraction. When I first got my iPod I almost ran off the road a few times thinking I could scroll through the songs or options on it. I quickly learned that is not the case. I am a lot more nervous of that than I am cell phone users. At least with a cell phone you can keep your eyes on the road even if your full attention is not there. With an iPod, your eyes can be off the road for a while if you let it happen.


----------



## Bugs (Jul 5, 2006)

i saw an episode of Mythbusters that tested that and they got the same results. i don't have to worry about that yet though cuz i can't even drive yet!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2006)

I have seen studies that report distractions in general as a major cause of accidents.  Further, talking to others in the car and eating while driving far exceed cell phone usage as causes of accidents.  Legislators choose to attack cell phone usage as it is an easy target.  Try to criminalize eating while driving or talking to passengers...

I'm over 50, not rural, and neither a moron nor an idiot.  I use a cell phone.  I can, but choose not to, live without it.  

I have driven on roads where it is not possible to pull over to make a call or have a heart attack or change a tire.

While I acknowledge that others have different opinions from mine, I do not consider them to be morons or idiots for doing so.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Bluecat - I fully apologize to you for missing the fact that you use a hand-free phone. But. . . . 

Although these have been found to be less distracting than hand-helds, the distraction is still the conversation rather than the hardware, so there's not much difference.

I'd still pull over. And I still feel that people who can't wait to talk to other people until they're home & relaxed, unless it's something urgent, need to rethink their priorities. No one here will ever convince me that having an in-depth conversation with their friend/girlfriend/boyfriiend/husband/wife will NOT take their attention off the road. You only need to hit a person or animal once to take its life.


----------



## QSis (Jul 5, 2006)

I am on the side of Breezy and BlueCat, neither of whose comments by the way, have I found the least bit objectionable.  Maybe because I agree.

I have an old mobile phone which I keep in the console of my car, just for EMERGENCIES, like, you know,  breaking down on the side of the road.  Prior to that, I'd have to wait for a cop to come help me, so a cell phone is a benefit to saving time.

Otherwise, I do not carry one on my person, I never have it ON in the car, and I see no reason for doing so.  Yeah, GB, almost everyone else I know (other than the five other members of my family) carries one, and I hate that.  But we cell-phone-haters get along in life just fine, as we always have.

I vehemently object to people using them in ANY store, restaurant, BEACH, while driving, well, pretty much anywhere in public.  People evidently don't grasp the fact that using phones in public is an imposition to others, and extremely rude, self-centered behavior.   Many don't consider the fact that one can turn them OFF, and that you don't HAVE to answer them when they ring. 

I agree with Breezy - we all grew up without them, and we can all do without using them gratuitously and dangerously.

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Okay - I fully admit the terms moron/idiot were over the top.

But really - just in the past 3 weeks I've twice almost been run off the road by people talking on their cell phones, not paying attention, & drifting into my highway lane.  A 55-mile per hour lane I might add.

Sorry if I find this dangerous.


----------



## amber (Jul 5, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I believe it illegal in alot of states to drive and talk on cell phone,I have a trac phone pay as you go as it does not work in the middle of nowhere where I live but its a comfort to have when I drive long distances in case I run into some sort of trouble and its great at the store if someone has a last minute request as the trip to town is 45 miles away and to the next town which has alot better groceries is 65 miles one way.


 
yea I've thought about getting a trac phone too, for emergencies.  I prefer the idea of pay as you go, no contracts.


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow. What I missed while at work!

Lets be clear here. The tools we use are not responsible for car accidents or anything else. It is the driver who is ultimately responsible for their vehicles. In Alberta, we don't call them "accidents" anymore, they are referred to as "collisions" because they are all preventable and so the word accident is a misnomer. 

I suspect I may start off a firestorm with my next comment. I fail to see how a talking on a cell phone is worse (for most people) than talking to a passenger in your vehicle. I know folks are going to say that one of your hands is off the wheel, but come on now, how many of us have driven with one hand? I bet there are very few who could claim to always keep both hands on the wheel. I am not condoning this behaviour, just trying to make a point.

As drivers we all do things that are less than safe. Drinking coffee, flipping stations on the radio, yelling at our kids in the back seat. Most of the time we get lucky and there are no dire results from these actions. Occasionally, though, the consequences of a moments inattention are horrific. Cell phones are not responsible for this. We are. 

Breezy (and others), if I understand correctly you are not just upset with the use of cell phones in cars, but with the discourtesy of people using them everywhere. I can see your point. I find it irritating when I am in a restaurant and someone takes a call on their cell phone. However, I find it equally irritating to have someone practically yelling to their dining companion and disturbing my meal. Its easy to place the blame on the overuse of cell phones, but really the blame squarely rests on the individuals for not being aware of (and considerate of) others. 

OK, hope that doesn't set everyone off again. Just wanted to point out that COURTESY is what is lacking here. Lets remember that in our posts too please.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2006)

Brava, Alix.  Well said!


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2006)

Y'know Andy...I could use a karma hit, Ken is creeping up on me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Y'know Andy...I could use a karma hit, Ken is creeping up on me.


 
What!?   The compliment wasn't enough?!    

Fine,  I'll go give you karma.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 6, 2006)

University of Utah research reported on the BBC re the dangers of cell phones

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5129094.stm

University of Perth, Australia, research, also reported on the BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4672657.stm

You shouldn't be doing for your own safety, the safety of other people in the car and the safety of other road users.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Y'know Andy...I could use a karma hit, Ken is creeping up on me.


 
You darn sure got some from me!!!
Unintentional or not, there have been some unfair and downright ugly things said here. Everyone has their opinions about cell phone use. Me, I take my husbands with me in case of emergency OR, if I'm going to the store for HIM and I have to ask him a question on what exactly he is needing, for example when he is fixing a water leak or something like that and can't go himself, I go and if I'm not sure on which pipe or product he needs, I will describe and read the labels to him. I don't go to restaurants, but, I would think that common courtesy would be to turn your phone off, just as you would in church, the theater etc... But, what do I know, I never go anywhere anyway 
As far as people pulling over when their phone rings, that's not always possible, as if you have 20 cars on the highway on the phone, can you imagine the congestion that would cause when they try to get back on the road, or the accidents it will cause? Hands free is the best way, if you have to talk on the phone while driving. I'm not saying that anyone on here is wrong, no way!! I'm just stating my opinion


----------



## Ken (Jul 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Y'know Andy...I could use a karma hit, Ken is creeping up on me.


Oh, look who's hearing footsteps.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 6, 2006)

I was going to bring up the same point of talking to passengers in the car as well.  I really don't see the difference either.  I understand that if you're taking your eyes off the road to dial a cell phone or fumble to find it, that's different and unacceptable.  People do often have a bunch of kids that they're trying to supervise via the rear view mirror, and that can't be less distracting than talking on a cell phone.  There's no solution to this, since there aren't rules against having passengers, but it's just a point to be made.  I also can't understand why we have to eat while driving either.  I've driven past people who are reading paperback novels while driving more often than I can count.  I've also seen people put their hair up, put their mascara on, floss their teeth and even shave.  

I also see plenty of people in stores and restaurants who allow their kids to screech and throw tantrums and run like banshees.  None of that is courteous to your fellow man, but we're expected to overlook it because Junior is just going through a stage, or is seen by his parents as just so cute that we all must just love to have them jumping in the booth behind us when we're trying to have a nice dinner out.  It truly is a matter of courtesy.  Many people think it's only the other guy who needs to practice it.

BC


----------



## licia (Jul 6, 2006)

I used to ignore the cutesy little kids that aren't being watched by their parents.  Now I tell the waiter or waitress that I want a seat somewhere far away.


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> It truly is a matter of courtesy. Many people think it's only the other guy who needs to practice it.
> 
> BC


 
Isn't that the sad truth? I say we begin a trend here on DC of being as courteous as possible. It is possible to state your opinion without being negative or slamming others and I see our members do it everyday. Perhaps, as large as our community is, we can be a trend setter and inspire other boards to the same heights. 

Sorry to hijack this thread, back to discussing the cell phone etc.


----------



## liketobake (Jul 7, 2006)

I think they are equally unsafe. In some parts of where I am from you can get a ticket for talking on your cell phone while driving. You can also be charged for drunk driving when you are under the legal limit. These laws are good, but they could even be a bit more strict in my opinion.


----------



## corazon (Jul 7, 2006)

Common courtesy isn't that common.

I feel like it's fine to talk on your cell phone. I think they should be illegal while driving, unless it's hands free. Like many have stated, it's easy to blame cells since there are worse distractions in the car but if cells were illegal it would be one less distraction to have.  

I use my phone, mostly to talk to my sister who lives in NYC.  However, I don't talk while driving or to take time away when I'm doing something with my kids.  Sometimes I chat with her at the grocery store, it's almost like she's with me.  While I'm shopping and talking, I still say "excuse me" when I walk infront of someone studying the shelves.  I also put the phone down when it's time for me to pay.  I give the checker the courtesy of my attention, a smile and a "thank you."  I think you can still have manners with a cell and there are plenty of people who are still jerks without them.

I think there are many restaurants starting to ban cell phones.  I'm not all that bothered by them but with two young kids, it's not like we have many chances to go out.   When we do, I will take my cell phone, in case there's an emergency with the babysitter but I'll also have the courtesy of putting the phone on vibrate.

I think what this boils down to is that people are people.  Where ever you are there are bound to be nerds, airheads, cute kids, jerks, crazies and everyone else.  My husband always notices when the house is dirty but never when it's clean.  Maybe all we notice anymore are the people who are rude and not the ones who are nice. 

Whew!  I need a pick me up after reading this thread.  I think I'll go look at our sleeping kids.


----------

